# The Magnus the Red Project



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

As most of you have become aware, and on many an occasion have asked to see more of, I paint primarch minis and their emperor. as an astute viewer has brought to our attention, I am also currently working on Magnus the Red (he can be seen lurking mostly out of frame in one of my pics). So, with this project also revealed, why not show it off to you guys? Here he is and yes, he is that big. He is taller than a land raider...and a bitch to blend, so gimme a bit of leeway in that department please 



















and here are some reference pics for size:


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

damn i love your work, +rep 
have you ever thought of doing angron


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Your A Really Good Painter +Rep As-well =]


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And russ beat the tar out of that? Ah its good to be a wolf player. lol


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys; i really appreciate your comments.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

fine work. Is that a purchased mini or a custom sculpt?
Would like to see more of his face.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Even though I tink the model is a bit strange, the paint jobso far is top notch, I'm enjoying seeing more of your work.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

What a shockingly bad sculpt. whoever did that one needs to be shot. And since this would have come from a GW image, the original artist needs to be shot too.

not a bad paintjob.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

lol...and with that i readily accept no credit for the sculpt; only the paint. the sculpts have come a *long* way from the first few...the lion, as much as i hate him as a primarch, is fantastically sculpted. i've got him on my commission too, so you'll be seeing him not too far from now.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nah mate, you've done a bloody good job of bringing a horrible sculpt together. I mean, he looks like he belongs in the 40K equivalent of an 80's hair metal band.

+rep.


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats really impressive so far. I personally quite like the sculpt! He looks like a beast!

ElTanko


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, i can't wait to show you guys how long his hair really is... it blends with a fur cape, but the sculptor didn't really differentiate the two... so it *could* be as long as his ankles... XD


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

You are an awesome painter Ragnar, how much are your comissions? I have a Leman Russ model the exact same as the one in your pics and it needs painting. Have some rep for magy any way.


----------



## darthveggie (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I'm becoming obsessed with your work.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

lol, thanks guys!!! I charge about 100 per individual model and 125 for a terminator size (i.e. primarch size). you'll get my best quality. if you're looking for less money/less quality, I have some lesser qualities, of course, but for such a centerpiece as a primarch, why would you ever?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn, at the moment (And far forseable future I cannot not offord that much money.) could you at least PM me a way you would paint Leman and any Space Wolves you got? If you use a more Grey form of SW (I mean the right and proper way.) painting then I would love to know.


----------

